# transition from 2 to 1 nap?



## mendocino (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello all!

When did your bubs go from 2 to 1 naps? And how did you know when s/he was ready?

My 14 month-old sleeps in a crib so he does not have the option of getting out of bed. He's been pretty steady at 2 naps for awhile now - 1.5 hrs in the morning and 1-2 hours in the afternoon. But recently he's been fighting the morning nap. I'm hoping it's just a phase but...

I'm horrified.







I'm a single mom and NEED him to take 2 naps!









Shani. Mama to Barrett.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

DD stopped one nap very early at a few months, and it was hard as I am a WAHM and now she is starting to skip the other nap or just sleep in the car at 2.5 (for a while) its hard during the transitions thats for sure but not a lot you can do when they are done with it. Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## illinoismommy (Apr 14, 2006)

My son stopped two naps at 10 1/2 months. 14 months sounds late, I think the average is 12 months for transitioning to one nap. Sorry about the bad news.







If he's fighting the nap, then he's probably ready to go to one. The good news is that at least for a while it should be one super duper long nap in the middle of the day. My son is known to take 3 hour naps still and he's almost 2.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

My daughter switched to one nap when she was about 14 months. Her daycare only had 1 scheduled, so she just adjusted.


----------



## hapi2help (Mar 14, 2006)

DS is 1, and we are still going strong with 2 naps.


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

DD stopped 2 naps at 13 months. Instead she went from two--1 1/2 - 2hr naps to one --2 1/2 - 3 hour nap.


----------



## arniflora (Oct 23, 2005)

My ds took 2 naps beyond 14 months. Up until 17-18 months. Sleeping was never his forte until he switched from 2 naps to one.

When he would be awake longer than he was asleep during the first (or both!) naps, I finally admitted that perhaps he should drop one nap.

What works is having him in his crib around 4-5 hours after he wakes up. If he seems really tired, it's a little earlier. He's not a consistent napper but I know once he's asleep I've got anywhere from 1 1/2 - 3 hours to myself.

In a way, it's actually easier to plan your day around one nap. Good luck!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

I am jealous of all of you -- ds2 went from two 30- to 45- minute naps (which was a big drag) to one 1.5- to 2-hour nap a month or so ago (right around twelve months old).

I don't think there's much you can do about it. But (a) it definitely is easier to schedule around, and (b) as they get older it is much easier to get things done when they _are_ awake.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

My son is almost 20 months and is still taking two naps most days. Today, after teething all night, he took three naps. Yesterday he took two. The day before, he only took one.







: Most days, though....we do two naps. I just go with his flow...I don't see any other option.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

My dd is 14-1/2 months and is in the process of transistioning to one nap. She started to fight the morning nap a bit so we just let her take the lead. Most days she'll wake at 6am and make it until noon. She then sleeps for about 2 hours. Somedays, like today, she is zonked at 8:30am and she takes two naps. Other days she'll stay awake to 1pm or so. Somedays, she naps for 3 hours!!!!!! But those are rare.

The one good thing I found with both of my dc's going to one nap is that they napped much longer. They were both short cat-nappers (30-45minutes) when they napped 2+ times a day. With only one nap I usually get a nice break in the afternoon.


----------



## katybeth (Sep 2, 2004)

My son was about 14 months when he started one nap also, and we transitioned him when it started to be a fight to put him down for the morning nap. He also sleeps longer now, and much more soundly, so I'd say you'll still get a decent break.


----------



## SortaCrunchy (Nov 24, 2005)

We had a wonderfully long span of two naps a day. DD is 18 months and just in the last two weeks transitioned to one nap a day. It happened over the span of 4 days - a big shock for mama! I miss the "mommy time" but I am really enjoying more interaction with her (now - wasn't at first!).


----------



## Brazilianmommy (Aug 3, 2006)

My dd stopped with her 2nd nap at 10 months but the only nap she takes in the afternoon is a 2.5 to 3 hour nap


----------



## sambuka (Jun 26, 2006)

I cannot tell if my daughter needs to go to one nap. She is teething and we just moved. But she has been taking about 40 -45 minutes to go down for her nap even though I usually give her a bath in the morning and I read to her. She has been really struggling to go to bed at night since we moved here 3 weeks ago ( we have moved a lot recently and have not had this problem even though we have had a lot of sleep issues). Anyway, she struggles to go to bed at night and wont sleep until about 9 PM then wakes up late so her morning nap is late (10:00 - 11:30 AM) and then she takes her afternoon nap late. I usually put her down for her afternoon nap after 4 hours so that I can actually get out and do something. But since she is waking so late, I have to do it after 3 hours. With the feeding and dressing her, I cannot get out of the house. Its maddening. She has also been very fussy with moving to table food.

Our doctor in rhode island (where we moved from) told us she might be ready to move to 1 nap. So we tried it today however, she only slept for her normal 1 hour and 20 minutes. Normally she takes two of those naps a day. I guess a 13 month old's sleep cycle is 80 minutes. I just don't know what to do. I am not sure if I should transition her to one nap or if I should just leave it and see if the issue works itself out.

It is also difficult because we just moved to colorado. And I don't know the area. All the playgroups are at 10 AM and I cannot get out to meet anyone. But I would rather do what is right for her than right for me.


----------



## gottothinkpositive (Apr 21, 2007)

thats funny i wondering the same thing today...my son 16 months has been resisting the first nap for about three days now...bummer!!!! 2 hours after waking up the morning he would take a two hour nap like clock work...then 3 hours later take another 2 hour nap...now he seems to like taking a nap at 1-2 and sleeps for 2 hours.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

My 15 mo ds#2 is transitioning, and has been for several weeks. He just can't seem to make up his mind! When he only takes 1 nap, he sleeps much longer periods of time at night (5 hour stretches as opposed to 2 hours) so I am kind of rooting for him to switch over. But I am a firm believer in letting him make his own schedule (to a certain degree of course!) so some days are two nap days and some days are one nap days. Can't wait until he switches completely to one nap so that we have more time to play in the morning.

My oldest ds switched around 18 months as did my dd.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

We are having a very strange nap battle. If we are out, DS only takes one short one. But then he is overtired and sleeps crappy. If we are hope he is ALWAYS ready for that morning nap two hours after getting up. With.out.fail. But recently he has been fighting the second nap that is usually about 3 hours after getting up from his first. It works out great if he only takes one nap, he sleeps much better at night. But we have multiple occasions where he has taken that second nap around 6 or 7 and stayed up really late. He is always a late owl (usually goes to bed around 10) but these late naps are making it like 12 or 1! Yikes. Anyone else's DC drop their second, not first? DS is 13 months.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

My DD is 11 months, and just this past week transitioned from two naps to one, but she's also going to bed earlier.

She used to wake up around 6-630, and take a nap around 9/930 for about an hour and a half (usually). Then she'd have another around 2/230 for about an hour, and go to sleep at 8/830.

But the past couple weeks, she's shortened the morning nap to an hour or less, she'd fight the afternoon nap, end up not taking it until 4-5, and be up until 9pm+.

So, the past couple of days, I've been coaxing her to stay up in the morning until 1030/1100, and she's gone down with no protest (knock on wood) for 2.5-3 hours, and now goes to bed at 7pm (still waking up around 6-630). She's been MUCH happier lately, and I really enjoy the longer break, which gives me time to get stuff done.


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

the best thing to do is just to follow their cues. my son usually takes 2 naps but lately there are days when he takes 1 nap. he is almost 13 months. i read in several baby books that babes generally need 2 naps until 15 months-thats just an approximation though.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

we are getting close to the transition here. Yesterday we tried it and she was a miserable crab all day. Today it happened due to other circumstances and she was fine. She is also one to drop her afternoon nap and not the morning one. We are moving in 2 weeks so I am hoping to hang onto two naps for a little longer! DD just turned 14 months.


----------



## newbie_mary (Nov 29, 2005)

We are in the same process -- DS is also 14 mos. I've been trying to switch him to one nap because his bedtime was getting later and later and later for the last 3 weeks or so -- when it hit 10:30, I decided it was time to try one nap! I've been taking him out in the morning, keeping him active at playgroups and parks, and he's been napping well in the early afternoon and going to bed around 8 or 8:30. If I let him sleep in the morning, he wants to take another nap around 5 p.m. and that's why the bedtime gets so late. He seems to be fine with it, and is sleeping longer at night (because regardless of what time he goes to bed, he always wakes up at around 7, so is getting more sleep at night if he goes to bed earlier). It has been an adjustment for me, not getting to take a shower, do chores, etc. in the morning, but he seems much happier getting more sleep at night.


----------

